# On the Prowl



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Apparently I'm not very clever when it comes to google. But I have a feeling that there are A LOT of composers that compose in a style similar to what I'm looking for.

I'm looking for currently active composers/compositions since around 1990, that aren't too much more avant garde/further along the evolutionary chain than Henri Dutilleux or Hanz Werner Henze. I've also been interested a bit in Corigliano. I'm starting to like these kinds of composers from what I've heard, and wonder if there is any *newer* stuff like them? Forgive me if this sounds ignorant, but I think of it as music that embraces atonality yet has some rich orchestral textures, patterns that you don't have to work too hard to grasp, and unique and original moods. Symphonies, concertos, general orchestral works.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Carl Vine maybe? Other than that I would not know.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Carl Vine


I'm not sure, but based on sampling, it seems about right.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Vasks, Rouse, Sculthorpe, Sallinen, Aho, Rautavaara, and so on....


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> so on....


Yes? But I guess these are the one's you'd have me look at first, so I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I heard the Vasks Violin concerto a few weeks ago actually. It seemed okay, but not nearly as cool as the Dutilleux Violin Concerto. Much more tonal and less structurally interesting.

Lets make it clear. I'm not just looking for conservative. I'm looking for murky atonal sounding music with ingeniously vague structure and stunning orchestration.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try Rouse (e.g. flute concerto, trombone concerto) I would say.


----------



## gridweb (Jun 19, 2011)

Maybe you might try Sofia Gubaidulina.
I like her work very much.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sofia_Gubaidulina


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Have you heard Takemitsu's music? I forgot if you have or not.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It's a bit earlier than you would like (60s) but I am wondering if you would like Berio's sinfonia.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Carl Vine maybe? Other than that I would not know.


I feel silly now that Art Rock, Gridweb and Violadude have mentioned another heap of composers I already know and I've come up with only Carl Vine.

Try *Ligeti*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Also try Isang Yun


----------

